# Thread for Weird People



## barrelracergirl (Sep 8, 2004)

*Guild of Weird People*

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!! AT LAST, I HAVE BEEN UNLEASHED!!! They said they would keep me forever....but noooo...I HAVE ESCAPED!!! I. AM. FREEEEEEEE!!!! Okay. I think I'm done. This is guild for people who a) like video games and are considered weird for it; b) like anime and are considered weird for it; or c)are just considered weird. All three apply to me, as you can see. OH MY GOD THAT RHYMED. Okay. Well. Continue with the posting. I shall go consult my shadow, the Evil King Stan, about my new plan of world conquest....WAIT! YOU DIDN'T HEAR THAT!!


----------



## barrelracergirl (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

Do the people not love me? Do they not want to post in my Guild of Weird People? Evil King Stan (also known as E.K.S.) says he loves me. But then again, maybe he's just trying to get me to take over the world for him....anyway. PUH-LEEEEEASE join my guild! It is sad and lonely. All alone. Over here. By itself. It is miserable without people to join. So. Just...y'know. Post and...stuff. Yeah. Well. E.K.S. says he's got a new plan for world domination. I should go see it.


----------



## spirit (Sep 9, 2004)

"I dreams that I was a moron"


That a nice thing to put in you signature!


----------



## barrelracergirl (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

It's one of my favourite lines from Final Fantasy VIII. Squall says it after his first dream about Laguna, if anyone knows what that means. You kinda have to know both the characters before you get it. BUT IT'S FUNNY!!! At least that's what E.K.S says....


----------



## cardanas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



barrelracergirl said:


> Do the people not love me? Do they not want to post in my Guild of Weird People?




Of course. I rule the other guilds section now. Mwa ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## barrelracergirl (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

No. It is the Guild of Weird People. I know plenty of outcasts who still give me that "Jesus Christ, you're freaky!" look when I says stuff like "Why do they call the small candy bars 'fun size'? THERE IS NOTHING FUN ABOUT A SMALL CANDY BAR!" and follow that up with a dreamy smile, faraway look, and a sigh of "I love Zell." See? And I'm not exactly an outcast. I have friends. We're just all outcasts together.


----------



## spirit (Sep 13, 2004)

barrelracergirl said:


> No. It is the Guild of Weird People. I know plenty of outcasts who still give me that "Jesus Christ, you're freaky!" look when I says stuff like "Why do they call the small candy bars 'fun size'? THERE IS NOTHING FUN ABOUT A SMALL CANDY BAR!" and follow that up with a dreamy smile, faraway look, and a sigh of "I love Zell." See? And I'm not exactly an outcast. I have friends. We're just all outcasts together.



You're right...that's not an outcast *type* thing, it's totally weird! And by the sounds of that, you should have the right to create this thread  but I think that most of the people are outcasts here rather than weird!

I'm *can* be weird, and it depends who I'm hanging out with when I'm called weird! If I'm with my friends, I have my really randoms days when I'm weird, and some days I'm totally evil. There are hardly any days when I'm sweet (and that's probably when I've had chocolate or something  )


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

I'M IIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

this guild is PERFECT for me. since pretty much all apply! 

THE LEGEND OF ZELDA ShALL RULE YOU ALL!!!!! 

this will probably like the guild of the insane a lot. but better. kinda like that guild of gamcube freaks i was thinking of making... 


*psssssst! i'll beat you to world domination. i have a plan! Dr. Pepper is involved* 

do you belong the the PoTCB thing? i think i've heard your name before... 

purple cat of DEAAAAAATTTTH!!!!! 

*runs around thwoing bricks at people* 

*concience aproaches* 

oh NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! f

*concience stops me* 

dang. 

that always happens. 

so let me JOIN! 

BRG you are awesome. so is that evil king stan dude.


----------



## spirit (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

Welcome Violet! 
 
You seem to fit in very well.

I also thing we should have a members' list. What do you think?


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

Thank you, thank you. *bows* yes indeedy, member list. *cough-that's so i can hunt them down if they don't post-cough* 

and i will, to. i'm a bear when it comes to getting people to post. i pretty much organise the Zelda Guild,and make people post. and i'm 5th in command. cardanas is officaily in charge. 

i am the sage of water

PH33R T3H SK1LLZ!!!!!!!

~MOO~ 

i just got (ok, my BROTHER just got) Tales of Symphonia. it's awesome, but i suck at it. i always die... all the character probably argue over who has to have me controll them... so full of hate (that's quoting from Dom, form megatokyo. i am not owning). 

  i am so awesome   

Restraynt(my concience): don't get cocky.


----------



## barrelracergirl (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

Yes. I agree with the member list idea. Evil King Stan agrees as well. He wants to track down people and brainwash them...uh...you didn't hear that. I didn't say anything. Brainwash? W-what are you talking about? Who is this Evil King that you speak of?! I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT! !!!! But just a little warning: beware the penguins. The Plutopians are training them to be snipers, because, as you know, the penguins, the Plutopians, and the Jupiterans are forming alliances against us. The penguins are their Earthly spies. _SO BEWARE_. Or else you may be shot in the head by a penguin, as my best friend was. *Sniff* Good thing they missed her brain.


----------



## spirit (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



barrelracergirl said:


> Yes. I agree with the member list idea.
> 
> 
> > Excellent! You should post it in your first post!
> ...


----------



## barrelracergirl (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

YAY! The Guild of Weird People (henceforward called TGWP) has THREE WHOLE MEMBERS! I feel so happy, I might forgive the penguins...nope. Nevermind. I still must go work on my plan to rid the world of all penguins. And Plutopians, of course. Can't forget the Plutopians.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

WEAPONS!!!!!

weaponsweaponsweaponsweaponsweapons

i love 'em. (can you tell?)

the squirrles die first. they have a plan to rule the world, right along with ladybugs. (who will one day grow as big as your head, just you watch)

i have the whole mind contorl thing down...

i got the altoids ready...

YOU DIDN'T HEAR THAT!!! 

my plan for world domination does NOT involve mindcontrol or altoids... that is, it wouldn't if i even DID have one *coughIdohaveoneandamhidingcough*


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

i just heard. all non tolkien guild die. and this one's so new... and the selda guild lasted so long. DANG IT!!! I POUR MY FRIKEN SOUL INTO THESE GUILD AND THEY KILL THEM!!!! 

i feel really bad. your guild just started. 

if you want to see how mad i am, go look at my last post in guild of zelda fans and hylians. go on. 

man, i HATE this stupid site... the only reason i even GO here anymore was the guilds. and now i have no reason to come. 


a moment of silence for the guilds...

...


----------



## Gothmog (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> if you want to see how mad i am, go look at my last post in guild of zelda fans and hylians. go on.


I Did. I suggest that you have a look at the post again.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

i did. why don't you now. opinions must be in short supply here if that's how things really are... now no one will know... but i am really really really really mad about this. that seriously was the only reson i came to this site anymore. the guilds. that, that, and ONLY that. though i doubt you'll miss me if i go. 'cause no one ever does.


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

My dear VioletFalcon129:
Just in case you haven't noticed yet, this is The Tolkien Forum. Even if you don't like it, then it is the Webmaster who decides what he wants his site to contain.
If you don't like this place, then I frankly don't understand why you come here! No one is forcing you. And if your rants and your present attitude is how you want us to know you, then you are indeed right: you won't be missed.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

I think you have to calm. As Arvedui said no-one is pushing you coming back on this forum if you don't like. I am also sure that someone will be missing you. I do not know who but there must be one.


----------



## spirit (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People...going down*



Astaldo said:


> I think you have to calm. As Arvedui said no-one is pushing you coming back on this forum if you don't like. I am also sure that someone will be missing you. I do not know who but there must be one.


Probably! 
::angelic smile::
If there are a few certain people you like on this forum, and that's the reason you're comming on it, boy can always keep in touch with them via email.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

VioletFalcon129, it has been proposed to the Webmaster that the members could PM a moderator if they wanted their guild to remain active in Stuff and Bother, just not under the name 'guild' to avoid confusion. I see no reason why this could not happen, seeing how Stuff and Bother is a place for all and any off-topic discussions.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People...going down*



spirit said:


> If there are a few certain people you like on this forum, and that's the reason you're comming on it, boy can always keep in touch with them via email.


That's perfect. See if someone search it is sure he will find a solution.


----------



## barrelracergirl (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

VioletFalcon, you're not REALLY leaving, are you?  You can't leave! I'm sorry about your guilds, really, but YOU CANNOT LEAVE! I like you. Evil King Stan likes you too. So if you ever come back, don't leave again. Because you are 1/3 of my guild! And I'll miss you. Even if no one else does. Mostly 'cause nobody else'll talk to me.  And I don't mind rants and raves. I like them. I do them myself. I just haven't been here long even to find something to ran about. But I will. Believe me: _I will._


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

!!!!!!

YOU JUST POSTED LIKE A MINUTE AGO NO JOKE!!!

you did. out while i was picking raspberries (forced to by my father)

all right, all right, you win. i stay. the other guilds should be moved to flotsam ans jetsam or however you spell it. or stuff and bother. 

i feel loved!    

no one will talk to you? no one but my friend who made me joined talked to me for the longest time... 

but hooray! no more! 

i have a fan(ok, maybe not a fan). 

if they STILL make us leave the TTF, then maybe you and me and cardanas could make our OWN site (cardanas needs to approve this, i do not decide things for him, you know). we could add on to his site. we could *asks cardanas with please please please*. that's ONLY if we can't keep the guilds here. only. (well, i guess we could if we WANTED to...). 

nothing to rant about? what about your first post? that was great, brg, that was great. evil king stan should meet MY other personaliyty thingy. did i mention Resrtaynt? i probaly did. did i say she was my concoince? probably. how about that she is obssesd with cheezy bread? unlikely.

i have an anti-fan too, it seems (aka and anti-VF129). oh well. no the only one in the world. 

but i will not be sad! (that's not a tear, what?) 

hope remains for the guilds

unless of course it has forsaken these lands. and i spelled forsaken wrong, i know it...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

Good news, everyone. The members will be able to vote on which threads they would like to see stick around, and the threads that get the most votes will be moved to the Green Dragon, where you'll be able to continue posting in them!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

where? where? where do we vote? where where? WHERE I TELL YOU WHERE?!?!?!?!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



Ithrynluin said:


> Good news, everyone. The members will be able to vote on which threads they would like to see stick around, and the threads that get the most votes will be moved to the Green Dragon, where you'll be able to continue posting in them!


Why only the top voted? Is there not enough room in the Green Dragon or STuff & Bother?

And I wonder. These Other guilds are a part of TTF, all of the off-topic threads and forums are a part of TTF. Are they of less value? It seems that they are, in that they are more easily allowed to be shut down, messed with, or removed than the Tolkien discussions are. However, is some of that off topic discussion of more value than other off topic discussion? And if so (and that does seem to be the case) what is the criteria for how valueable threads are? Does it go by who started them, where they were started? Or what?


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

*waves arms* no one has answered me!!! WHERE???!!!! where. do. you. vote? I WANNA KNOW!!!!

TEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLL MEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!

or suffer wrath.


----------



## spirit (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



> i feel loved!


So you should!  

We love your weird-ness, don't we all!  

::randomly watches the turtles fly by::


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

Well VioletFalcon I have not seen anywhere a poll or something like this but as soon as I see one I will inform you. Don't worry.


----------



## barrelracergirl (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

YOU SAW GEORGE?! Geeoooorggee! My poor flying turtle has LEFT ME! I am sad. . And yes, VioletFalcon. We love you for your weirdness, as I love me for mine. And because I am apt to induce to wrath of Evil King Stan upon those who anger me. Would you like to rent him? Only $50 a day. And he comes with revolutionary world-conquering powers! Never-before-seen ability to strike dead those who annoy you (or him)! Oooo!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

domo arigato gosimasu!!! (that be meaning thanks in Japanese. and i spelled it wrong) that's for the optional rent of EKS and the love of my wierdness. and for the informing me of the poll THANKYOUTHANKYOUTHANKYOU, Astaldo, i appreaciate it. blah. guilds will not persih. neveeerrrrrr. and i'll make a inn for weirdo's like us to chat at if they DO get rid of it (like the ex-weird guild people or something. beleive me, you'll know when you see it. and all members of this guild and perhaps zelda fans and hylians should come.) 

flying turtles, eh? 

induce wrath, induce wrath! just not on me. on the peeps who angered you (and angered me too!) 

FWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> domo arigato gosimasu!!! (that be meaning thanks in Japanese. and i spelled it wrong)


Actually I think that you spelled it right. And you're welcome


----------



## spirit (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

::watched the turtles suddenly starting to fly  ::


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

*very captain Kerk like.*
must...catch...flying...turtle...to...hang...on...wall...

ps: i hope i spelled Kerk right.


----------



## cardanas (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



VioletFalcon129 said:


> *very captain Kerk like.*
> must...catch...flying...turtle...to...hang...on...wall...
> 
> ps: i hope i spelled Kerk right.



The correct spelling is Kirk.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

ah, yes... i knew that...

heh heh

_reeeealy_ i did


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



barrelracergirl said:


> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!! AT LAST, I HAVE BEEN UNLEASHED!!! They said they would keep me forever....but noooo...I HAVE ESCAPED!!! I. AM. FREEEEEEEE!!!! Okay. I think I'm done. This is guild for people who a) like video games and are considered weird for it; b) like anime and are considered weird for it; or c)are just considered weird. All three apply to me, as you can see. OH MY GOD THAT RHYMED. Okay. Well. Continue with the posting. I shall go consult my shadow, the Evil King Stan, about my new plan of world conquest....WAIT! YOU DIDN'T HEAR THAT!!



Well (standing well away from you just in case), I'm interested in an explanation of "anime." From what little I know, it seems to be a style of cartoon animation based on Japanese comic book art. Is that right? Or not? And, how is the word "anime" pronounced?

Barley


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

you re kind of right. but i'm not really the best to explain. "AN-ih-may" is how it is pronounced, i think. but this conversation is a wee bit piontless, seeing how this guild is going to be brutally murdered.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

VioletFalcon129: for the last time: Calm down!


----------



## cardanas (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> Well (standing well away from you just in case), I'm interested in an explanation of "anime." From what little I know, it seems to be a style of cartoon animation based on Japanese comic book art. Is that right? Or not? And, how is the word "anime" pronounced?
> 
> Barley



You are right in a way.
Please do not use the word cartoon unless it is an anime that could be defined as a cartoon(eg. pokemon).
Although the drawing style is the same the way it is structured is very different.
"Anime" is just the japanese word for animation,although in the west we use it as a term for japanese animation.This has led to confusion about anime being cartoons, particuarly among individuals who refer to all animation as "cartoons".


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

you're so touchy. not that it's a problem. i get like that all the time. let us speak of something while we still can! 

TALES OF SYMPHONIA!!! 

that game is awesome. my favortie characters are probably Lord Yggdrasil, Kratos, Yuan, and Zelos. *coughwounderwhydouldn'tbebecausetheyarehottcough* heh. i got so mad when Yggsrasil died like TWICE. he shall come back in a fan fic, you all will see!! my brother claims to be Lloyd. he's weird. who here has played it? who has beaten it? what is your fav character? 

Form a torrential vortex and engulf the evil spirit.

TIDAL WAVE! 

heh heh. and no, Genis is NOT the character who i be. it is, to my shame, Collette. i would like to say Sheena, but she is hard to be. all those cards... 

i beg of you to reveal thy glory. 

ANGEL FEATHERS!!! 

o holy one, cast thy purifying light apon these corrupt souls

JUDGEMENT!!!


----------



## barrelracergirl (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

Hey, VioletFalcon, ever play any of the Final Fantasy games? THEY SO TOTALLY ROCK!!! 

Juuust for those of you who are not aware of the amazing powers that are bestowed upon the makers, you must be introduced to someone: Wakka. To you I give my knowledge of the wonder that is the Besaid Aurochs (even if they suck), and just know that the only reason they didn't collapse and cease to exist is WAKKA. Repeat after me: Wa-kka. Good people. Oh, and all the others in X, X-2, VII, and VIII (the only ones I've played), except Yuna, Tifa, and Rinoa. *Cough* Deserve to be shot! *Cough*


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Guild of Weird People*

No, i haven't really played them at all. I'm more of a zelda person.  never heard of anyone buy Yuna. She deserves to be shot? Probably. my friend says that is because she steals Tidas or sumthin... i though that Tidas dude was kind of an iddiot. but i only played for like five minutes at the begginign of FFX, so i wouldn't know...


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow..we needs to join this guild, preciousssssssss!!!!!!

We doesn't like anime (sorry) but we is terribly geeky and weird and likessssssssssss ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry, that was a bit random.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 13, 2004)

WE LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!! HOORAy!!!!!!!!!!!!! *throws flowers every where* 

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa

we have prevailed, precious, yessss. 

okay, sorry for the er... rant of delight... 

but i am happy. ICE CREAM!!! 

slpa shot sundae is good good good (it's a Hagan version of MooseTracks) 

YUMMY!!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 17, 2004)

Prepare for trouble

And make it double

To protect the world from devistation

To unite all peoples within our nation

To denounce the evils of truth and love 

To extend our reach to the stars above

Jessy!

James!

Team Rocket, blast off at the spead of light !

Surrender now, or prepare to fight !

Meowth, that's right!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 17, 2004)

riiiiiiight.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 18, 2004)

don't you know what that is?! 

why, it's TEAM ROCKET'S MOTTO!!!

from Pokemon? 

bah, you probably don't get it. of course, cardanas might...


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 20, 2004)

*prods* 

POST, HUMANS!!! 

or the monkies will come for you too.

OH NO! THEY'VE FOUND ME!!! HOW COULKD THEY FIND ME UNDER A DESK?! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!

*runs away screaming and waving arms around* 

(please note that i am running off to find another hiding spot. one that is monkey free, and has a computer)


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Oct 24, 2004)

post or perish, human mortals! you know that i have ways of causing pain. (and if you don't, i can easily show you.) 

does no one CARE about the monkies? anyone? 

you people are so boring.


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Nov 10, 2004)

Heloooooooooooooo??????!!!!!!!

are you there? 

are you breathing? 

POST, DARN YOU, POST!!! 

the sky will turn green and fall out if YOU DON'T POST!!! 

oooohhh, look, a CACTUS!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Attack of the Aol Advertising*

this has to be in some way wrong. Aol is putting on some big advertising for anime like "Dragon Ball Z" (yuck), "Inyuyasha", "Ranma 1/2" (i think?) and now "Oh, My Goddess!"

i think this is not a good thing. i don't know why.. maybe it's because if EVERYONE is watching anime and it is the new fad, then there will be an unholy aligence of fake-fans who are just following a trend (nooooooo!!!). 
it could be the next Pokemon! (as in everyone and i mean everyone when i say everyone does it. does what? uh, watches it i suppose...)

comments?


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Nov 22, 2004)

heeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! say something you people!!! i cannot be a guild alone!!! 

*throws bricks at everyone inb vacinity*


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Nov 30, 2004)

This is the place for me....la,la,la, whistle, whistle, hmmmmmmm.....

I'm one of the strangest people you'll ever..........Ahhhhhhhhhh!
Hey, uh....Violetfalcon person.....
I have friends that like the same stuff you do....they can draw those people....yeah, I have no idea what I'm talking about.....duhhhhhhhh


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Dec 1, 2004)

HIYA!!! welcom, welcome! 

hobbits are always welcome, one of my freinds is a hobbit. 

i don't really watch much anime, though i read alot of manga (it is comming out of my ears. and my dressers drawers and nightstand and bookshelf and brother's bookshelf and parenth's bookshelf though that's only cause they took them to "examine" them for OKAY, MAYBE I'LL STOP NOW *sweat drop*)

my best freind can draw really well. is that on topic? WHO CARES! 

well, you don't HAVE to have any idea what you're talking about, that's half the fun of talking in the FIRST place.

(*cough cough can you TELL cough cough*)


----------



## Elemmire (Dec 1, 2004)

This looks like the place for me...  

In high school, I was weird and an outcast. Now... in college, things are different....

I've got about a dozen anime obsessions (bishounen are incredible... ) topped off by one huge Silmarillion obsession, which makes me look weird to LotR movie fans... hehehe...


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Dec 5, 2004)

something about bishis? (or would that me bishies? how the heck do you spell the thing when it be plural?!) i can name a few but i won't (you'll get bored). 

but, uh, with out mentioning any NAMES ...

THERE GOES THE EMPORER OF THE KINGDOM THAT PRAYS TO SUZAKU!!!!!! 


*my self and all his other fangirls chase after him screaming loudly, as he runs for his life* 

do you even WANT to know who the heck i am talking aobut? 

(hint: i don't own, Yu Watase does)


----------

